# Play pen construction material



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey everyone,

My room isn't exactly rat proof so I instead have a large cardboard wall that I set up and then let them run around in. It works well, but being rats they have chewed holes in every weak point in the barrier and it isn't working as well as I would like anymore.

I would like to find a material to construct a new pen with, with the following properties:

- Light
- Affordable
- Chew resistant (I know something chew proof is impossible unless I use sheets of aluminum or wood, which would be far too heavy to fold up when everything is done).

I also need to know where I can find this material. Coroplast has been suggested to me, but it has been impossible to find in any store and shipping it is way too expensive. Any other suggestions? Or maybe a different way I should be giving my rats run around time?


----------



## Rat_Dude_AZ (Oct 3, 2007)

Hardware cloth (though its made of metal) has been a really popular item for the DIY people. I used it to line the Ferret Nation I just bought. You can find 1/2" by 1/2" galvanized at home depot in the building materials section for about 7 to 8 bucks for a roll of 2' by 5'. I got the metal mesh that was galvanized and vinyl coated. it was a couple of bucks more for the same amount of stuff, but I think its better then straight galvanized.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I actually have some hardware mesh right behind me that I'm using to line my Ferret Nation.

First, I looked everywhere for some that was vinyl coated. Where did you find it? I had to go with just galvanized.

Secondly, hardware mesh would never work as they could just climb out, giving me the same problem I have now with cardboard.

I appreciate the suggestions though


----------



## Rat_Dude_AZ (Oct 3, 2007)

#1 I found it in the building materials section. It took me a while to find it though. I figured it would have been in the garden area but whe I asked the cashier, he said he never heard of it. So I wandered the store and asked a couple of different people and they all sent me back to the outside garden area. I ignored them and just wandered the store isle by isle and found it in building materials by the chicken wire. i was there a good hour looking for the stuff.

#2 when I made the play area for my ratties I just made it somewhat square and then just used the mesh as a lid. You can also try using your bed as the play area, thats what I do now. I just make sure the night stands are far enough away so they don't jump on them and throw their toys on there. I also use an old blanket on the bed to keep them from peeing and pooping directly on my sheets. Its worked so far.


----------



## mollylovesherrat (Sep 24, 2007)

Maybe a baby pen?


----------



## Rat_Dude_AZ (Oct 3, 2007)

That could work. The only problem is that the sides are usually fabric or some kind of gauze. They would chew through that too. there is a smaller mesh, almost like screen material but it is made of metal. I think its kind of pricey too. 

When all else fails just go to your local goodwill and see what kind of stuff they have there. I've found so many treasures for my babies there. Just make sure to thuroughly clean anything you find from there.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I've searched all through Home Depot and have had absolutely no luck finding any of it. Oh well, it's too late now.

I think the play area would be much too big for a lid. And I don't usually put them on my bed because, you know, poop. But I do like the idea of using an old sheet, I'll definitely have to look into that.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Why not just use the bathroom?


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

twilight said:


> Why not just use the bathroom?


Now that is something I've been considering too, since I have the master bathroom in my house. It just seems a little gross, though, for them to be walking around the toilet. What do you do to prepare it for rat time?


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

1st of all if u would like to build a rat pen that folds up and also keeps rats in a certain area of ur house i would suggest using a thin wood and some hinges if possible. I use my bed for my well behaved well litter trained ratties. I let them roam my bathroom while i shower or while i clean cages and bathe them. To prepare bathroom just close any vents windows "EXITS" and dispose of any toxic materials and hazardous items. I usually bathe my ratties after bathroom playtime so they don't take all the nasty things they might have picked up back to the cage.

I dont think playpens are very practical.. If u need a playpen just use cardboard and when its time to throw out the cardboard build a new cardboar pen if u must use the pen. : ) hope i helped Peace -Josh


----------

